# How To Remove Tags Without Damaging Shirt?!



## nimo05 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey,

Wondering how to remove tags off AAA shirts without ruining the shirt!?

I tried just ripping them off of the shirts but that really messes up the stitching!

Any ideas or suggestions?!

-Rekless


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Rekless,

You will never get them off cleanly by ripping, as you know it just pulls all the stitching and makes a mess. There are t's out there with rip off labels, do a search on here and have a look.

I use a very sharp craft blade/razor blade. Pull back the label on it's self so you can see where the stitches are underneath, then use the blade to slice the LABEL and not the stitch. You should be able to cut the label between each stich so it comes cleanly away. Then get your own sewn on in the same place. Never cut the stitches as they are usually part of the structure of the collar and it all comes unraveled.

Hope this helps

Lee


----------

